# First Redfish



## Guest (Apr 26, 2018)

That’s awesome, and what it’s all about!!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

#dadgoals!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice job smack. Proud dad! Keep up the good work. How's the ol mav doing?


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Now that's a good day right there!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

That is what it's all about right there!!

I still remember when my dad used to help me reel in fish... good times lol


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

The perfect eating machine (lil smack) wanted to eat that Red. BAD. HA. Well done bro.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flynut said:


> Nice job smack. Proud dad! Keep up the good work. How's the ol mav doing?


I love it!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome Smack. 


Side note I always like to throw in when I see a kid with a life vest. Test it! First one I used on my daughter flipped her over face first in the water.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome. Great day.

This was mine's first "unassisted" red. Holy chit was he proud. Me too a little.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

That's freaking awesome! Too bad you didn't get a pic of you poling around with a Spiderman rod hanging from your hip. HA


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

So cool! Love the sippy cup in the cup holder. Cherish those moments...they grow up so fast!


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Congrats...you know you have reached maturity when you get more enjoyment out of watching your kids catch a fish, regardless of size, than any fish you ever caught


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Super cool. I remember poling my middle sone around when he was almost 4 and he kept casting in shin deep water that was choked with shoal grass. I thought about telling him to wait until we saw a fish but decided to let him keep casting for the practice. Son of a gun caught a slot red that was buried in the grass and we never saw... one of my best two days that year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CPurvis said:


> That's freaking awesome! Too bad you didn't get a pic of you poling around with a Spiderman rod hanging from your hip. HA


Dude I had it hanging from my belt I made with the push pole clip on the right side. I was on a mission. I had my fly rod, spinning rod and baitcaster I always use under the gunnel and never touched them. He’s still talking about his redfish. He has caught a bunch of trout but this was his first red.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats Little Man & Dad. That's a nice ice-breaker for what will be plenty more to come. Cherish those moments.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job! They do grow up fast but keep that Spider-Man rod - I used one for years to catch pins for grouper. Split shot, gold hook, tipped with squid.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep, we had a day last weekend where the only fish was caught by my 13 yr old. He has many sight casted reds to his credit but this one was his biggest to date and took 6-8 casts to make it eat. I didn’t hook a fish but poled the skiff into position and that was way better....


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

The fish


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Matts said:


> Yep, we had a day last weekend where the only fish was caught by my 13 yr old. He has many sight casted reds to his credit but this one was his biggest to date and took 6-8 casts to make it eat. I didn’t hook a fish but poled the skiff into position and that was way better....


I would rather pole someone around and let them sight cast all day for sure but it’s pretty nice to have a buddy that can handle the platform.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I would rather pole someone around and let them sight cast all day for sure but it’s pretty nice to have a buddy that can handle the platform.


My 13 yr old is getting there! Your little guy will be there all too fast, trust me on that one.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Heck ya dad!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

We haven't graduated to actually trying to catch them yet; mine is still meeting the crew that will dominate his life and paycheck if he's anything like me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> We haven't graduated to actually trying to catch them yet; mine is still meeting the crew that will dominate his life and paycheck if he's anything like me.
> View attachment 27754
> View attachment 27755
> View attachment 27756


That’s awesome. My son gets pissed when I release them but he recovers when we catch the next one. It’s hilarious.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Love the play pen in the skiff!! Little ones are always so at peace when they are out on the water, as are we adults.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Almost makes me miss my kids being young again but its even better now because I have a grandson and another on the way.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Almost makes me miss my kids being young again but its even better now because I have a grandson and another on the way.


Dang! You guys start young in Lee county! Aren't you like 38?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mwolaver said:


> Dang! You guys start young in Lee county! Aren't you like 38?


I wish almost 51 end of the month. I would love to be back in my 30's.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome job Smack. I am super excited to get my first skiff and take out my two boys.
(Dig that FishHide shirt too)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> Awesome job Smack. I am super excited to get my first skiff and take out my two boys.
> (Dig that FishHide shirt too)


Thank you! It is always a great day when I get him on the water. He can be a little whiny sometimes but not much worse than some cats I’ve fished with. 
I love my FishHide shirts. I’ve brought them up a few times on here but they don’t seem to be very interesting to anyone.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

@Smackdaddy53 that's because you're not showing them the Mahalo pattern!
https://fishhidesportswear.com/products/original-mahalo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KurtActual said:


> @Smackdaddy53 that's because you're not showing them the Mahalo pattern!
> https://fishhidesportswear.com/products/original-mahalo


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Thank you! It is always a great day when I get him on the water. He can be a little whiny sometimes but not much worse than some cats I’ve fished with.
> I love my FishHide shirts. I’ve brought them up a few times on here but they don’t seem to be very interesting to anyone.


Ill take whiny over fishing with friends that feel the need to use the phone the whole time on the water. With the ringer all they way up to top it off!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

makin moves said:


> Ill take whiny over fishing with friends that feel the need to use the phone the whole time on the water. With the ringer all they way up to top it off!


Not on my boat. Didn’t get on the water to hear phones ringing and pole a guy around that yaks on the phone the whole time. My buddy did that ONE TIME and I told him if I saw the phone out for more than a photo I’d stick him in the back with the push pole and knock him off the front. After that he sight cast several good fish and caught his first topwater redfish. Pretty cool because he caught his first three topwater trout with me a few years before.


----------

